# Should Eru have told the Valar about the coming of the Children?



## Beleg (Oct 21, 2003)

Do you think Eru should have told the Valar about the exact time and place of the arrival of the children?

If so why didn't he do so?


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't know if its really a question of whether should he have or not...but the fact is he didn't. I think the reason why he didn't tell them is because the Firstborn are his most beloved creation, so he probably just didn't want the Valar interfering with the events that would form his masterpiece. (although they ended up doing so anyway).


----------



## Eru (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry, I figured I would reply to this because you are asking about me!

In saying that, my decisions are my decisions.

Do you question God?

Isn't Eru god of middle earth?

Well?


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 13, 2005)

Manwë knew that the time of the arrival of Men was drawing near, didn't he?

But perhaps Eru wasn't particularily satisfied with the Elves being removed from Middle-earth where he had placed them, and didn't want the Valar to interrupt with the free will of Men, too?


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 2, 2006)

If Eru should have told the Valar about the exact place of the arrival of the Elves why does he need the Valar? They must help the Children, they must protect them. 



> But perhaps Eru wasn't particularily satisfied with the Elves being removed from Middle-earth where he had placed them


I agree with you  And I don't think they need to know the exact place. The Valar must protect Middle earth, they have to create a home for the Children. I don't think that moving them was good idea. My oppinion is that the Elves (and Men) should be free to live everywhere in Arda, but in peace.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 2, 2006)

Beleg said:


> Do you think Eru should have told the Valar about the exact time and place of the arrival of the children?
> 
> If so why didn't he do so?


 I don't think he should have done so; first of all, Melkor had "secret friends and spies among the Maiar whom he had converted to his cause" (though he did end up discovering them afterwards); and also, I think that the valar would have been present at their awakening if they knew about it, which would have been against the "doom that the Firstborn shall come in the darkness".


----------

